# Home Gyms



## ShadowSpear (Jul 3, 2020)

I saw a few posts in the open mic thread about gym closures and people buying squat racks and so on. What does your home gym look like? What deals have you found?

I broke down and ordered a squat rack two months ago, but am still waiting for a shipping notification. I guess that’s what you get when shipping is free 🙄


----------



## DZ (Jul 3, 2020)

I got lucky, I bought a Rogue Half Rack during their 2018 black Friday sale along with a bar, bumper plates, kettle bells, dumb bells, dip bar, and a treadmill.

I signed out some other workout stuff from my team like sand bags, med balls, and a land mine. I also bought some bands and use those a lot.

For guys who don't have a ton of equipment, Pat Mcnamara has a lot of good videos on workouts you can do at home with limited equipment.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 3, 2020)

A 40lb toddler and a lot of swimming.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 3, 2020)

Forgive the mess and lack of organization, but this rig has gotten me through this mess.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 3, 2020)

I've got a squat rack with an attached pull up bar, a barbell for both my wife and I, some bumper plates, a couple sets of dumbbells, a couple kettlebells, a jump rope, bands, and 1/4, 1/2 and 1 mile marked out in my neighborhood for runs. Only thing I would add would be an assault runner, echo bike, or rower so I can do more interval based training. Those are all a bit expensive though.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 3, 2020)

I've been waiting for more gym closures.. at least the big box ones so that their gear will go up for auction. https://rasmus.com/ is a good site to find stuff.

I really want something like Rogue RML-490 Power Rack


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a 2017 Wahoo Kickr with my road bike attached to it.  For awhile I was doing bodyweight workouts with water jugs, but with my run volume it wasn't really giving me the load I needed (needed heavier load and lower reps, not higher reps!).

I've ordered a cheap rack on amazon and am going to get a set of 25s, 45s, and a bar from Grey Man when those 45s hit the site.  You don't really need a lot of bumper plates, just probably 25s, 35s, and 45s, and the rest of your weights can be metal ones.  

I'll probably also get a concept 2.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 3, 2020)

Been building my equipment inventory over the years and did up the building this year. I hate commercial gyms so this is perfect for me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Been building my equipment inventory over the years and did up the building this year. I hate commercial gyms so this is perfect for me.


Your gym is pretty commercial


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Your gym is pretty commercial


But with a very elite clientele


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2020)

I been saying this since for a minute....Every TDY yall should buy stuff...... It's free!!!!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 3, 2020)

Road bike, mountain bike, pull up bar, 25-50 pound dumbbells, 25/35/53 pound kettlebells, barbell, couple hundred pounds of bumper plates, 24” box, jump rope, heavy bag, and plate carrier with old steel plates.

I do need to buy one of those PRX folding racks.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 3, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Road bike, mountain bike, pull up bar, 25-50 pound dumbbells, 25/35/53 pound kettlebells, barbell, couple hundred pounds of bumper plates, 24” box, jump rope, heavy bag, and plate carrier with old steel plates.
> 
> I do need to buy one of those PRX folding racks.



Interesting arm day equipment. Road bike curls, mountain bike curls, box curls, heavy bag curls.

I dig it. Must really shock the pythons.

This is more or less what I'm trying to get my hands on. I built a pullup bar and have rings, and have a road bike. Just waiting on a squat rack/kb/barbell and weights; then I'll build a deadlift platform.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 3, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I been saying this since for a minute....Every TDY yall should buy stuff...... It's free!!!!


Yep. Every deployment I bought gym equipment and bulk ammo. The wife was never happy when she had to haul it all up the steps into the house.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2020)

Me, I'm waiting for @Board and Seize to make me a killer deal with his insider discounts for a Beaverfit box...


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm also considering joining the home gym group later in the year.  I'm trying to save up 3-4 grand to be able to spend.  Thinking squat rack w/pullup and dip attachment, deadlift/oly platform, bumper plates, adjustable DB's and adjustable bench, power bar and oly bar.  Maybe toss in a kettlebell or two.  I'll miss cables though.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 3, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> I'm also considering joining the home gym group later in the year.  I'm trying to save up 3-4 grand to be able to spend.  Thinking squat rack w/pullup and dip attachment, deadlift/oly platform, bumper plates, adjustable DB's and adjustable bench, power bar and oly bar.  Maybe toss in a kettlebell or two.  I'll miss cables though.


Cables can had for the home gym


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 3, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Cables can had for the hone gym



True, but my thinking was that I'd be able to make do without considering the cost of ordering cable towers.  If I'm able to settle down somewhere more permanent, I'll definitely be thinking about making that leap in due time.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 3, 2020)

Hillclimb said:


> Interesting army day equipment. Road bike curls, mountain bike curls, box curls, heavy bag curls.
> 
> I dig it. Must really shock the pythons.
> 
> This is more or less what I'm trying to get my hands on. I built a pullup bar and have rings, and have a road bike. Just waiting on a squat rack/kb/barbell and weights; then I'll build a deadlift platform.



You laugh, but chicks do that in spin class on their spin bikes all the time.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jul 4, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Me, I'm waiting for @Board and Seize to make me a killer deal with his insider discounts for a Beaverfit box...



I've actually been thinking about this.  I don't have much SA on the day to day with our Human Performance stuff, but I know we just teamed up with Hammer Strength to do a home-style box, and have other similar consumer stuff in the works that I can't say more about. But, with us moving into the B2C space, and all my SS bois and laydees unable to hit the gym, I plan to see if I can get some kind of special discount code or something.  Let me poke around after the . thread dies and we're back at work, and I'll let you all know if I can rustle some kind of deal up.


----------



## Bypass (Jul 4, 2020)

I got a Powertec levergym a while back. It makes a nice clothes hanger.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 4, 2020)

Che


Hillclimb said:


> Interesting arm day equipment. Road bike curls, mountain bike curls, box curls, heavy bag curls.
> 
> I dig it. Must really shock the pythons.
> 
> This is more or less what I'm trying to get my hands on. I built a pullup bar and have rings, and have a road bike. Just waiting on a squat rack/kb/barbell and weights; then I'll build a deadlift platform.



Chest and arms...all day, everyday!

Forgot I have a set of rings hanging off the pull-up bar too.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> I'm also considering joining the home gym group later in the year.  I'm trying to save up 3-4 grand to be able to spend.  Thinking squat rack w/pullup and dip attachment, deadlift/oly platform, bumper plates, adjustable DB's and adjustable bench, power bar and oly bar.  Maybe toss in a kettlebell or two.  I'll miss cables though.



For around $100 from REI....you can put in A PJ worthy pulley system and utilize any dumbell or kettlebell in your inventory to make a serious cable workout:

2 x Carabiners $20

2 x Pulleys $40 

1 x 8mm rope $20

1 x Roll tubular nylon $20


I think the weak point here is 12 Kilo Newton's...
So unless you anchor it to your ceiling fan.... you will probably break your soul before any of this gives out.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I got a Powertec levergym a while back. It makes a nice clothes hanger.
> 
> View attachment 34761



So much room for activities!


----------



## digrar (Jul 4, 2020)

Work price matches us on health and fitness up to $250 a year,  so I keep adding to it every year.


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 4, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> So unless you anchor it to your ceiling fan.... you will probably break your soul before any of this gives out.



I honestly hadn't thought of that.  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> I honestly hadn't thought of that.  Thank you for letting me know!



Sorry Buddy...bad dad joke. 

I meant this cheap alternative will handle years of work and physics supports body parts giving up before any one component does.  Mines over 3 years old, I don't throw down on those big weights like the cool kids but I do hit some reps.  The only *friction point* is heat on the rope from high reps [see what I did there, dad joke Saturday].

Mount it to your ceiling if you can or one loop around a pull up bar or tree branch outside and you're in business. That's the purpose of the nylon, to be flexible with your set up.   Good luck!!


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 5, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sorry Buddy...bad dad joke.
> 
> I meant this cheap alternative will handle years of work and physics supports body parts giving up before any one component does.  Mines over 3 years old, I don't throw down on those big weights like the cool kids but I do hit some reps.  The only *friction point* is heat on the rope from high reps [see what I did there, dad joke Saturday].
> 
> Mount it to your ceiling if you can or one loop around a pull up bar or tree branch outside and you're in business. That's the purpose of the nylon, to be flexible with your set up.   Good luck!!




I didn't want to quote the first post in its entirety lol. I understood what you were saying but I realize now that after quoting that in my response it could have come across as sarcastic.

To rephrase, I appreciate you showing me a lower cost alternative to an expensive cable tower, since I had not been able to conceive of a way that would allow me to not spend an additional few grand.  Thanks, and I'll be on the lookout for the dad jokes next time.


----------



## CQB (Jul 5, 2020)

Being on a budget, eg. fuck all, I go cave man with it. I use trees for pull up bars, have know to use the odd sandstone boulder for weights + run, swim & yoga. A pic of my gym with the uphill run.


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2020)

Correctamundo, though it is an SS tradition to derail a worthwhile subject. As I was saying I don’t spend a lot on equipment, as there’s exercise stations at most beaches around here. If not, I use an overhang on a sea cliff or a tree branch for pull ups etc.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 8, 2020)

CQB said:


> Correctamundo, though it is an SS tradition to derail a worthwhile subject. As I was saying I don’t spend a lot on equipment, as there’s exercise stations at most beaches around here. If not, I use an overhang on a sea cliff or a tree branch for pull ups etc.



Here we have an actual picture of @CQB working out


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2020)

That’s farkin’ right! 😀


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 13, 2020)

185 lbs worth of Grey Man Gear weights are now en route to mi casa.


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> 185 lbs worth of Grey Man Gear weights are now en route to mi casa.



How has it been for you so far?  Or has the shipment not come in yet?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 28, 2020)

I got a new set of resistance bands and a bar with hooks to attache them.

I have a low ceiling so I can stand up 6.5 ft but not more than that


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 28, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> How has it been for you so far?  Or has the shipment not come in yet?


280lbs are here, waiting on the bar.


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> 280lbs are here, waiting on the bar.



What bar did you end up grabbing for yourself?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 28, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I got a new set of resistance bands and a bar with hooks to attache them.
> 
> I have a low ceiling so I can stand up 6.5 ft but not more than that


What kind did you get?  I’ve seen a few advertised on FB but I don’t know if any are worth a shit


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 28, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KS6DZ34?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 28, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Amazon.com : Fit Simplify Resistance Band Set 12 Pieces with Exercise Tube Bands, Door Anchor, Ankle Straps, Carry Bag and Instruction Booklet for Resistance Training, Physical Therapy, Home Workout, Yoga, Pilates : Sports & Outdoors


This looks like it would be an awesome set for exercising while traveling


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 28, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I got a Powertec levergym a while back. It makes a nice clothes hanger.
> 
> View attachment 34761


The house I currently live in doesn’t have space for a multistation like that. I had one 20yrs ago, but the ex kept it in the divorce. (I should have made him ship it to TX, but God knows what condition it would’ve been in.)  

Since I don’t plan on staying in AL after kiddo goes off to college, the she-shed/bar/gym will wait until I get to where I want to go.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 28, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> What bar did you end up grabbing for yourself?


This one from Grey Man Gear:

MULTI-PURPOSE OLYMPIC BARBELL — Grey Man Gear


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 28, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> The house I currently live in doesn’t have space for a multistation like that. I had one 20yrs ago, but the ex kept it in the divorce. (I should have made him ship it to TX, but God knows what condition it would’ve been in.)
> 
> Since I don’t plan on staying in AL after kiddo goes off to college, the she-shed/bar/gym will wait until I get to where I want to go.



Will you go back to PLing?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 28, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Will you go back to PLing?


I would love to get back to powerlifting, but I’ve got tendon and hip issues that Mother Army and her cuck husband, the VA, don’t seem too interested in fixing. I’ll never see 600 on the leg sled again, that’s for sure. I’d just be happy to get some definition back.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I would love to get back to powerlifting, but I’ve got tendon and hip issues that Mother Army and her cuck husband, the VA, don’t seem too interested in fixing. I’ll never see 600 on the leg sled again, that’s for sure. I’d just be happy to get some definition back.



Would you do a different program?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 3, 2020)

Has anyone found any bumpers that don’t cost an arm and leg to ship?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 3, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> Has anyone found any bumpers that don’t cost an arm and leg to ship?


Did you try Amazon?  I’ve seen them on there, many with free shipping.  Sometimes they look to take a week or two for delivery.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did you try Amazon?  I’ve seen them on there, many with free shipping.  Sometimes they look to take a week or two for delivery.



At the moment most are either really over priced or out of stock. I saw a single bumper going for $250 😆


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 3, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> At the moment most are either really over priced or out of stock. I saw a single bumper going for $250 😆



@ThunderHorse, what did you pay in cost and shipping for your plates and bar?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 3, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> @ThunderHorse, what did you pay in cost and shipping for your plates and bar?



I actually checked that page and the prices were great, but the shipping came out to $300 for me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2020)

So, you're paying for a pair, I was so excited I just clicked through instead of reading because 45s may as well not exist in the current climate.

Bar
4x45s
4x25s
Bar Collars

All told 1030.

Won't be needing much else for awhile. That's 325lbs worth of kit.


----------



## Archangel27 (Aug 4, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, you're paying for a pair, I was so excited I just clicked through instead of reading because 45s may as well not exist in the current climate.



I really hope things calm down in early 2021 at this rate.  The run on gym equipment can't last forever.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Aug 11, 2020)

I am utilizing some kettlebells and a pullup bar/dip station; thankfully I purchased a couple heavier ones before the doubling of prices. I would love to get back into Olifts, but I don't have room for that currently. Once we get a new place, I'd like to either get get some bumpers (Which may not happen due to prices as well) or maybe pick up a tire off craigslist and/or a sandbag. There's also molds for atlas stones that have piqued my curiosity for awhile now.


----------



## digrar (Aug 11, 2020)

Work gym.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2020)

Got an order in for a squat rack that will be fulfilled, so that's nice. But it's gonna be a minute.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 12, 2020)

Every kettlbell I want is out of stock


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 12, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Every kettlenell I want is out of stock



We have a local place that sells some new, some used equipment, "Play It Again Sports."  I don't know if is a chain.  Anywho, they have a metric shit-ton of KBs, as does Facebook marketplace and Criagslist.


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 12, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Every kettlenell I want is out of stock



The recent run on some of this stuff even predates the 'rona.  A large piece is the new ACFT buy that big Army is doing, and that's not just for BeaverFit.  It's a truly massive buy, something like 12k sets of full testing equipment for, I don't remember, but a bunch of lanes (12/16?).  That's _millions_ of lbs of bumper plates, _millions_ of kgs of kettlebells, etc.

That said, if you're looking for some of our BF/GMG stuff and the website says sold out, let me know.  I might be able to work things from the inside.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 12, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> We have a local place that sells some new, some used equipment, "Play It Again Sports."  I don't know if is a chain.  Anywho, they have a metric shit-ton of KBs, as does Facebook marketplace and Criagslist.


Sadly our local Play It Agains do not have ANYTHING.  At least posted online, and Play It Again is pretty good about posting everything online, and you know which store and in what state it is.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 12, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> The recent run on some of this stuff even predates the 'rona.  A large piece is the new ACFT buy that big Army is doing, and that's not just for BeaverFit.  It's a truly massive buy, something like 12k sets of full testing equipment for, I don't remember, but a bunch of lanes (12/16?).  That's _millions_ of lbs of bumper plates, _millions_ of kgs of kettlebells, etc.
> 
> That said, if you're looking for some of our BF/GMG stuff and the website says sold out, let me know.  I might be able to work things from the inside.



Pm sent


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 12, 2020)

I ended up getting a bar and weights from Greyman. Solid company, but the poor FEDEX guy will be cursing them when they deliver next week!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 12, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> I ended up getting a bar and weights from Greyman. Solid company, but the poor FEDEX guy will be cursing them when they deliver next week!


 Unless they send Grog to deliver your box.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 12, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> I ended up getting a bar and weights from Greyman. Solid company, but the poor FEDEX guy will be cursing them when they deliver next week!


Took two days for my FEDEX guy, he probably wasn't interested in doing 325lbs in a day lol.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 19, 2020)

I received my weights and bar from Greyman and they’re honestly better than what I expected. The fedex guy was nice enough to just dump them at the end of my driveway, but fortunately there wasn’t any porch/driveway piracy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 19, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> I received my weights and bar from Greyman and they’re honestly better than what I expected. The fedex guy was nice enough to just dump them at the end of my driveway, but fortunately there wasn’t any porch/driveway piracy.
> 
> View attachment 35344



Nice squat rack!


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Aug 19, 2020)

@ShadowSpear Do you put in any consideration to lifting on the carpet, or is it non issue?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 19, 2020)

Hungry_Dog said:


> @ShadowSpear Do you put in any consideration to lifting on the carpet, or is it non issue?



The carpet is pretty old and needs to be ripped out and the eventual goal being to have that entire floor matted. I went a little over budget when I was going through gym withdrawals, so that will ideally happen down the road!


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 19, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> The carpet is pretty old and needs to be ripped out and the eventual goal being to have that entire floor matted. I went a little over budget when I was going through gym withdrawals, so that will ideally happen down the road!



When you get to it, let me know.  We (BeaverFit) do a lot of joint projects with PLAE for the gym flooring.  I might be able to help connect you with a friends and family discount, or at least point you to the right person there.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Aug 19, 2020)

ShadowSpear said:


> The carpet is pretty old and needs to be ripped out and the eventual goal being to have that entire floor matted. I went a little over budget when I was going through gym withdrawals, so that will ideally happen down the road!



That'll be awesome, I'm definitely envious!


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 19, 2020)

Board and Seize said:


> When you get to it, let me know.  We (BeaverFit) do a lot of joint projects with PLAE for the gym flooring.  I might be able to help connect you with a friends and family discount, or at least point you to the right person there.



After my three week experience at Fort Bliss, I've come to realize that BeaverFit is taking over the military space. Keep kicking ass.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 20, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> After my three week experience at Fort Bliss, I've come to realize that BeaverFit is taking over the military space. Keep kicking ass.


It's been awhile since I left, but are there anymore gyms?  Or are units investing in boxes en masse?  Which would be sweet.


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 20, 2020)

Multiple units on base had them directly in their footprint. There was at least one on the quarantine site as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 20, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Multiple units on base had them directly in their foot print. There was at least one on the quarantine site as well.


When I was in 2/1 AD the Brigade invested in some TRX 20' Tactical lockers and 1-1 CAV had one tactical training boxes from TRX, but they were the only unit to do that.  This was 2015 timeframe.

This seems to be precipitated by the change to the ACFT which honestly is very annoying.  The reason I say that is the investment should have been made ages ago and we should have had strength training integrated into the normal duty day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 31, 2020)

Squat rack otw...guess I'll be building that this next week/weekend.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2020)

So, I finally got this in on Thursday night from UPS Freight. What a nightmare to be honest, the office locally will be like: "We called bu no response" so that they meet their hit time for contact but they wouldn't have actually tried.

Bolt box was beat to hell and some hardware was missing, not horrible, 4 bucks at Home Depot and fixed.

So I didn't measure the garage height first or I would have ordered a different set up. The Rogue SML3 measures at 110 inches when assembled. Well our garage is 100. Girl is like: "Will you send it back?" That would have been a pain in the ass by the way to exchange for an SML2. I found a metal shop in Mesa, drove over, took a look and they're like: "that'll be 10 dollars."


So a pain in the ass to finally get a rack when I consider I had something on Amazon on order for 6 weeks and never shipped.

The end result comes in at more like a Rogue SML 2.5 (Which doesn't exist)

Finding 5s and 10s is proving impossible...but I checked Grey Man Gear and they got 5er and 10er crumb plates.  So I'll be buying some more soon.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

Garage in Albuquerque currently full of stuff to sell- but clean enough for a workout.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

Also, if your garage gym does not come with doggo, your garage gym is lacking.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 12, 2020)

I see 2 lb plates and a rower.  My kind of gym....


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 14, 2020)

Just for laughs; not a home gym but this is more convenient these days. Just a 60lb kb and a mat for neck rolls. Generally I do complexes, then some type of sprint/carry, plyos, and the pads for neck rolling. The heat adds another layer to the whole shebang


----------



## Archangel27 (Dec 14, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Multiple units on base had them directly in their footprint. There was at least one on the quarantine site as well.



This is now the case at OCS at Benning.  Unfortunately, we as DCC students were completely unable to get the keys.  It was a running joke since cadre kept saying they'd get us the keys.  The only time we were able to lift weights was at the ACFT's they administered.


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> ...I've come to realize that BeaverFit is taking over the military space.


^^^ Said every Marine walking into the Air Force woman’s barracks at DLI. “I’ll take two to go please”, said the young Lance Corporal.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2021)

So I've bought 50lbs more of weights from Grey Man Gear.  Again, the only place that seems to have shit right now.  So I've got 375lbs worth of kit here.  Gonna be awhile before I lift more than that total!


----------



## Archangel27 (Jan 2, 2021)

Well gents, I finally decided to pull the trigger.  All that's left is to try and figure out the flooring situation, and see if I can't borrow a cordless drill to start building the oly platform.

AmEx and Visa certainly are partying now.


----------

